# Router Templates



## mac3376 (10 Nov 2009)

Has anyone got any plans for router templates on visio or cad , i'm after letters mainly ,but i have the good fortune to get on an industrial cutter in the near future and would love to overlay the templates onto one sheet of perspex, new to the site just posted back from Germany , so would just like to say hello to one and all


----------



## xy mosian (10 Nov 2009)

Hi mac3376, welcome.

A few more details might help. Aproximate size for example. A router template for lettering is probably best used with a collar for guidance. Hence the template needs to be designed with both cutter diameter and collar diameter in mind. The design of the finished letter is also important, are we talking a single line letter or an outlined letter?

xy


----------



## mac3376 (11 Nov 2009)

XY 

hello and thanks for the reply , lettering hieght 200mm with a 5 mm guide, im doing a bath panel in 10 mm ply with colours lighting behind, she wants the word "BATH" routered in I Have made the first 2 letters B & A with 6mm perspex that works, I will carryon making the other 2 but if anyone has any templates on CAD or visio I have in a few weeks the use of a industrial plotter that cuts out templates, im looking at putting 3 sheets through, ive enough of my own templates to fill only half of one sheet so looking at seeing if i can get some more via uk workshop forums it might save me some work in the future and also ill make it available to all that is on here, its only a computer file. If anyone is interested what do you think.

Mac3376


----------

